# Money transfers to uk



## Om ahmed (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell me the easiest and cheapest way to send money to a bank account in the u.k, I have an Egyptian bank account and want to know if i can transfer money via my account.
Many thanks


----------

